# Arbor Clothing?



## Darin (Jul 29, 2001)

I see many guys using carhardtt as protective clothing. Do any of you use anything different. I always thought carhardtt was good quality, but made more for construction and landscape. You always get the belt loop caught on limbs. I have a new brand available here on arboristsite. I just wanted to get a feel for what people use before I announce it.


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Jul 29, 2001)

I like Wrangler RUGGED WEAR.The Brush type(HUNTING)pants have that extra material and are great for tree work,a little hot during the summer. about 45$I think the Wrangler (RW) plain work pants are a bit thinner than the carhardtt,but they fit me best and cheaper.


----------



## sonny (Jul 29, 2001)

Carhartt is my choice of clothing


----------



## Treebeard (Jul 29, 2001)

I use a mix from jeans, cammies, to Carhart. I've got a few pairs of the Arbor Wear pants, nice double front, softer than Carhart so they break-in faster, no loop but a good right leg slot pocket for pruners. Arbor Wear makes a summer weight pants now that I want to try....cooler would be better


----------



## R.Borist (Jul 29, 2001)

what do you mean by protective clothing? Does this mean you prune and section fell without chainsaw protection trousers?


----------



## Toddppm (Jul 29, 2001)

I wear camo pants just about every work day year round, those are some tough pants. I was thinking about trying the Arborwear pants but got the tshirt instead Nice logo


----------



## treeclimber165 (Jul 29, 2001)

Remembering back to my teenage years, one of my 1st removal jobs was in the middle of summer. I had a lawn business at the time and wore shorts every day. I forgot to bring long pants to this job and did it wearing shorts. My saw was an old Poulan Super25 before they had the molded plastic guard over the muffler. The muffler kept burning my leg. Ever since that day I have never climbed a tree in shorts. Levi's or Wrangler's is all I have ever worn. When I worked for Davey, they had us wearing polyester work pants from the uniform company and those SUCKED! I felt safer wearing jeans.


----------



## Darin (Jul 29, 2001)

Todd,
That is what I was going to start selling on here. I think these pants are awesome. For those that arent aware of these pants go to www.arborwear.com . I am going to be selling them at the same price as them so please give me an email if any of you guys want them. It will keep arboristsite online (or atleast help).


----------



## sonny (Jul 29, 2001)

Oh your taliking about work clothes. I thought you were talking about dancing clothes. Hear in So. Cal. we always wear berbuda shorts in the trees. Barefoot is a must. Gasoline powered saws are illegal now so we have no problem with muffler burns to the legs.


----------



## treeclimber165 (Jul 29, 2001)

Not that I can afford it right now, but put me down for 1 pr. of the lightweight pants. 32X32. You can email me for the credit card info, or however you want to do it. 

Errrrrrrr, make that 34X32 please.


----------



## Treebeard (Jul 29, 2001)

What does the svelte tree-sloth wear whilst lounging about the limbs?


----------



## HUSKYMAN (Jul 30, 2001)

Here in Michigan we bring two outfits at all times--one is a snomobile suit and the other is a thong from Speedo, because that is how bad the temperature changes are :jester:


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jul 30, 2001)

I wear dockers mostly, used to weight lift and cannot find anything else that I can fit my fat thighs into.

Every time I see Paul from Arborwear, I aske about a 38x38 wivh is the shortest I can wear. Get my dockers in a 38x40.

Huskyman, what about the two sets of work clothes, winter 2 sizes bigger to fit the longjohns under. I layer in winter so I have some 40x40 jeans and Some Carhart insulated bibs for when it gets below 20 deg.

Im know some Arborwear dealers; Lance Wallace here in MKE, WI and Joey Cornell in the mountains of CO. His shack is on the foot of St. Mary's galcier (well...45 min hike) too cool!


----------



## John Paul McMillin (Jul 30, 2001)

even though i mainly use stihl saws , i wear husky chainsaw resistant pants when i climb or cut on the ground. The crotch has already ripped out but that another story


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Jul 30, 2001)

Damn Sanborn,Just how big are you?


----------



## Darin (Jul 30, 2001)

Treeclimber, please send some credit card info via email. Split the card up into 2 separtate emails for security reasons. Thanks I really appreciate the orders. Keep arboristsite alive.:angel: 
Mr. Schwarzaneger, I mean John Paul Sanborn, Joey is a friend of yours, huh? I don't know if you know this but Joey quit Lamb Tree up in the mountains this year. He also bought a Morbark chipper before he left and I left. His guys shoved a steel rod through it. I know you know Paul at arborwear. Do you know Bill, his partner in crime? Bill and I just tore up Kentucky together at the Greens expo down there. Those guys are hilarious. You can tell by their website. They also make the best clothes on the market in my opinion. 

Guys never disagree with John now that we know how big he is.


----------



## HUSKYMAN (Jul 30, 2001)

Thats what I was thinking, How the heck does this guy move around in a tree with 40inch legs? John I am well aware of layering, but sometimes I misplace my layers when I take them off because I get hot. Then I find a sweatshirt here or there when i go back out in the woods.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 1, 2001)

Well, I'm six foot nine and a hair under 250lbs. But ya dont realize it till your close, or see someone standing next to me. I got some proportion.

Moving in a tree is not bad, I dont go out on the some little stuff, but I use my equipment to tranfer the load. And the long legs help with steping from one stem to the other. No ladder jokes please. 

Joey called me to let me know he left Lam, I heard the major reasons (every day I was working out there), but I can relate to his situation. I knew they had had some sort of problem with a chipper. I've done a fence post while stuffing with a Bobcat, then some bricks, followed by the fence wire. That was a bad day on a land clearing. The bossman agreed to chip s**t an excivator ripped out and piled. And I was concerned about the dirt! Joey should be happy now, at least he and Mike seemed to have parted on decent terms.

I've met Paul a few times and talked with him, and bill only once. Don't think I'd recognize him right away. Though the uniform should be a givaway; hat, shirt, pants... 

BTW They should make a sweatshirt that would fit over a helmet. I tell everyone that.


----------

